# kernel > 2.6.20-r8 mi creano problemi

## Maialovic

salve popolo....

da sempre ho sofferto con i kernel > al 2.6.20-r8

ogni volta ke spengo o riavvio il pc , riscontro regolarmente 3 problemi :

a)non riesce a stoppare cpufreqd dandomi i 2 punti esclamativi (all'aavvio mi dice che freq_centrico è deprecato)

b)non riesce a stoppare hald dandomi un errore all'handle ACPI 1x0011 (dovrebbe essere credo)

c)alla fine quando compare la scritta "remounting remaining file system bla bla bla" mi da l'ennerismo errore dicendo che la periferica è busy e non me la smonta creando problemi e facendo all'avvio sempre il recovery

tutto cio non succede col kernel 2.6.20-r8 o inferiori........... ho aggiornato tutto stamattina (pure udev e similia) ma continua    a ropmpere i marakas

se sapete come posso recuperare il log della chiusura del sistema magari lo postoLast edited by Maialovic on Sat Aug 18, 2007 12:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> salve popolo....
> 
> da sempre ho sofferto con i kernel > al 2.6.20-r8
> 
> 

 

Provato ad aggiornare all'ultima release stabile dei gentoo-sources?

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se sapete come posso recuperare il log della chiusura del sistema magari lo posto

 

Dovresti trovare quello di cui parli in /var/log/messages.

----------

## Maialovic

crea problemi sia con la versione 2.6.21 sian con la 2.6.22...................e non capisco perche.........

ho controllato il file che dici tu ma non riporta i messaggi di chiusura quando "killa" tutti i processi per lo spegnimento, come i vari servizi di sistema ke vengono caricati all'inizio e spenti alla chiusura...volevo postarvi se era possibile quando dice che non riesce a killare hald e cpufreqd

----------

## Cazzantonio

Hai per caso configurato un kerne "tickless"?

Controlla:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep NO_HZ
```

Spesso questa cosa (introdotta a partire dal 2.6.21) da problemi vari.

----------

## Maialovic

ecco il risultato

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

non so se possa esser d'aiuto ma posto ora il dmesg

```

126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #07 (-#0a) is hidden behind transparent bridge #06 (-#07) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe7f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xfe80-0xfeff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xff00-0xff7f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> <6>Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[c4006800-c4006fff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: b8100000-b81fffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: bc000000-bfffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: c0000000-c3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d4000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 00006400-000064ff

  IO window: 00006800-000068ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

  MEM window: 54000000-57ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: c4000000-c40fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1187400580.252:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x6000, 00:0f:b0:da:73:ef, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -456352340 ns)

hda: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f6181404b3e]

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 XX XX ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00012088 ctl 0x000118ee bmdma 0x000118f0 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00012080 ctl 0x000118ea bmdma 0x000118f8 irq 11

ata1.00: ATA-6: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, AS021G, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1032GS AS02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

speedstep-centrino with X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI config is deprecated.

 Use X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ (acpi-cpufreq) instead.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input4

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input5

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

intel_rng: FWH not detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xb8000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Fellowes Inc. Fellowes 5 Button as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Fellowes Inc. Fellowes 5 Button] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50308 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 134086656

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 66441216

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 66441216

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

ACPI Error (dswload-0774): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Exception (psloop-0225): AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog [20070126]

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c19006a8), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: Marking method _BST as Serialized

ACPI Exception (battery-0206): AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, Evaluating _BST [20070126]

ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c19006a8), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Exception (battery-0206): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _BST [20070126]

```

ci sono un paio di cose non kiare come la sezione del Clocksource tsc unstable e l'ultima sezione ACPI....

ripeto fino allaa 2.6.20 funzionava tutto perfetto....ora con la 6.21 e la  6.22 facendo il oldconfig mi da strani errori come sopra riportato

----------

## Maialovic

ho postato bugs in gentoo bugzilla sperando ke li possano darmi una mano

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

interessa anche a me. Potresti postare il numero del bugaperto e/o il link al bug?

Grazie

----------

## Maialovic

il link è https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189448

----------

